# Infos zu Tabur Yak 3 (Alle Infos die ihr habt)



## Forester FXT (11. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute, habe mir mit meinem Kumpel ein Tabur Yak 3 gekauft. Leider ist am Boot keine Plakette dran.

Wer hat noch Infos zum Boot für mich.

Was ist Max Beladung und sowas.Wie schnell darf ich damit fahren oder eher was ist die Max Motor größe.


Danke


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Infos zu Tabur Yak 3 (Alle Infos die ihr habt)*

Hallo Schau mal hier:







Also 10 PS


----------



## Forester FXT (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Infos zu Tabur Yak 3 (Alle Infos die ihr habt)*

Danke Testudo.

Habe schon eine Übersetzung bekommen von einem anderen Exfahrer .

Was da drauf steht muß halt nochmal umgerechnet werden .

Danke


----------

